# أحالة أوراق 21 متهم بمذبحة بور سعيد للمفتى وبور سعيد تحترق



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنايات بور سعيد بإحالة أوراق 21 متهما, من 74 متهما لفضيلة المفتى, بما يعنى الأعدام, ولا توجد احكام على باقى المتهمين ........ فين عبود يفهمنا ؟؟؟

بور سعيد شبه تحترق وسنوالى التفاصيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اسماء المحال اوراقهم لفضيلة المفتى
1- محمد الدنف
2- قوطة الشيطان
3- محمد السيد مصطفي
4- السيد محمود خلف
5- محمد عادل شحاتة
6- احمد فتحي علي
7- هشام البدري
8- محمود محمد البغدادي
9- فؤاد التابعي
10- محمد شعبان حسنين
11- ناصر سمير
12- حسن محمد
13- محمدد حسين
14- احمد رضا محمد
15- احمد محمد النجدي
16- طارق عصران
17- عبد العظيم غريب
18- محسن محمد
19- وائل يوسف عبد القادر
20- محمد دسوقي
21- محمود علي عبد الرحمن


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

المصرى اليوم

قضت محكمة جنايات بورسعيد المنعقدة في أكاديمية الشرطة، إحالة 21 متهما في أحداث «مجزرة بورسعيد» إلى  فضيلة المفتي لاستطلاع الرأي الشرعي في إعدامهم، وتحديد جلسة 9 مارس المقبل للنطق بالحكم على باقي المتهمين، ويبلغ إجمالي عدد المتهمين في القضية 75 متهمًا بينهم 5 ضباط.

والمحكوم بإحالة أوراقهم للمفتي هم السيد محمد رفعت الدنف، محمد محمد رشاد قوطة، محمد السيد مصطفى، السيد محمود خلف، محمد عادل حمص، محمد مزروع، محيي الدين، محمود البغدادي، فؤاد التابعي، محمد شعبان، ناصر سمير، حسن محمد، محمد حسين، أحمد رضا، أحمد النجدي، طارق عبد اللاه عسران، محسن الشريف، وائل يوسف عبد القادر، محمد دسوقي محمد، محمود علي عبد الرحمن.




وشهدت أسوار أكاديمية الشرطة، تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا، حيث تم تركيب عدد من الأسلاك الشائكة على سور الأكاديمية، وظهرت العناصر الأمنية بكثافة من داخل أسوار الأكاديمية، تجنبا للدخول في اشتباك مع أهالي الشهداء.



وانتشر عدد كبير من الأكمنة الأمنية بطول الطريق المؤدي للأكاديمية، حيث انتشرت على الطريق الدائري وصولا لمحكمة القاهرة الجديدة، حيث تعقد جلسة النطق بالحكم في مجزرة بورسعيد.



كما منعت قوات الأمن رئيس المحكمة المستشار صبحي عبد المجيد، ورئيس النيابة محمود الحفناوي من الدخول من بوابة «8»، وطلبت منهم التوجه إلى البوابة المحددة لدخول القضاة وأعضاء النيابة، مما أثار استياءهما.



وكان 72 شهيدًا من مشجعي النادي سقطوا وأصيب العشرات، في اعتداءات شهدها استاد بورسعيد، بعد انتهاء مباراة الأهلي والمصري في الدوري العام يوم 1 فبراير الماضي.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

سيطرت حالة من الفرح الشديدة بين أعضاء ألتراس أهلاوي، المتواجدون أمام مقر النادي الأهلي، بعد إحالة محكمة مجزرة بورسعيد أوراق 21 من المتهمين في القضية إلى فضيلة مفتي الجمهورية، حيث أطلقوا الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، وتعالت الهتافات ضد بورسعيد، وكان الهتاف المسيطر «إلى الجنة يا شهيد».

من ناحية أخرى، رفض بعض «الألتراس» الاحتفال، معتبرين الحكم مجرد «مخدر» لتهدئة الأوضاع في ظل الاحتفالات التي تشهدها البلاد في الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير خاصة أن الحكم لم يتضمن أي من المسؤولين المتهمين في القضية.

وكانت أعداد أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوي، التي توافدت إلى مقر النادي الأهلي بالجزيرة، تلبية للدعوة التي أطلقها قيادات الرابطة، لانتظار سماع النطق بالحكم في قضية «مجرزة بورسعيد»، السبت، قد تزايدت لتصل ما يقرب من 5 آلاف.

وتواجد أيضًا عدد كبير من جماهير نادي الزمالك، المتضامنين مع ألتراس أهلاوي، وتواجد أيضًا بعض أهالي شهداء المجزرة، الذين لم يتمكنوا من الحصول على تصريح بالدخول لسماع النطق بالحكم.

وكانت الرابطة قد قررت، مساء الجمعة، عدم الذهاب إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، الذي سيشهد جلسة النطق بالحكم، تجنبًا للإرهاق، حيث فضلوا البقاء أمام مقر النادي، لسهولة تنفيذ مخطط الفوضى، في حالة صدور أحكام لا ترضيهم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

أغلق العشرات من أعضاء روابط ألتراس النادي المصري، بوابات الدخول إلى مصانع منطقة الاستثمار بالمدينة، والتي تضم نحو 28 مصنعًا للملابس الجاهزة، ومنعوا دخول العمال المقدر عددهم بنحو 20 ألفًا إلى مصانعهم، يأتي غالبيتهم يوميًا من محافظتي الدقهلية والشرقية.

وفي سياق متصل، اخترق المئات من أعضاء روابط ألتراس المصري، وأهالي المتهمين، الحواجز الحديدية حول سجن بورسعيد، واقتربوا من بوابات وأسوار السجن مباشرة، عقب وذلك سريان شائعة عن قيام الشرطة بترحيل المتهمين المحتجزين على ذمة قضية مجزرة بورسعيد من باب خلفي، ونجح العميد إبراهيم سليمان، مأمور سجن بورسعيد، في تهدئة الأهالي نافيا أي نوايا عن ترحيل المتهمين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hnhH0sTQWzo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

أهالي المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام يحاولون اقتحام سجن بورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

محامي أحد المتهمين : إلغاء حكم الإعدام مضمون في النقض بسبب غياب المتهمين عن جلسة الحكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

ألتراس أهلاوي يطلق الشماريخ فرحة بالحكم.. ويطالب بالإعدام لباقي المتهمين


----------



## V mary (26 يناير 2013)

* بيستخفوا بالناس أقذر استخفاف 
يعني لو بيضحكوا علي عيل  هيضحكوا علية اذكي من كدة ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2013)

*وبكدا اثبتت الحكومة رعبها من الالتراس وان اى حاجة عايزين يعملوها هيعملوها

والله انا لو شايف ان لو هم القتلة فعلا فيستاهلوا الحكم
ولو الحكم مسيس علشان يهدوا الدنيا فبرضة كويس لان معناه ان صوت الالتراس بقة بيرعب الحكومة  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*استشهاد ظابط من القوه المسؤوله عن تأمين سجن بور سعيد واصابة أخر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*بورسعيد تشتعل.. الآلاف يحطمون المحال التجارية ويحاصرون السجن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استشهاد ظابط من القوه المسؤوله عن تأمين سجن بور سعيد واصابة أخر ..*



*استشهاد ضابط بطلقة فى الرأس وإصابة آخرين فى هجوم على سجن بورسعيد

استشهد منذ قليل، الملازم أول أحمد البلكى من ضباط الأمن المركزى المكلفين بتأمين سجن بورسعيد، إثر تلقيه طلقة نارية فى الرأس أودت بحياته على الفور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*استشهاد أمين شرطه اخر على باب سجن بورسعيد ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أيمن نور: رأى المفتى عادة يتوافق مع "المحكمة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*سيارة إسعاف تنقل والدة شهيد بعد إصابتها بحالة إغماء عقب الحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*3قتلى و75 مصاباً فى اشتباكات أمام سجن بورسعيد العمومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر طبى ببورسعيد: 55 مصاباً بالمستشفيات عقب الحكم بإعدام المتهمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قالت والدة الشهيد أحمد وجيه، على خلفية إحالة 21 متهما فى قتل 72 من مشجعى ألتراس الأهلى فى قضية مجزرة إستاد بورسعيد، "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى قتلوا ابنى وأخدوه منى فى غمضه عين بعد ما ربيته 19 سنة، وقولت إنه هيبقى سندى فى الدنيا، قتلوه المجرمين ورموه من فوق المدرج بعد ما خلعوه هدومه".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*إدارة الأهلى تفتح مدرجات "التتش" لجماهير الألتراس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

تواصل الشرطة فى بورسعيد إطلاق الأعيرة النارية والقنابل المسلة للدموع، لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين يحطمون المحال التجارية واللافتات


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*5 قتلى بينهم ضابط وأمين شرطة و75 مصاباً فى اشتباكات سجن بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

ممدوح حمزة حكم : نريد أن نعلم من الذي دفع لهؤلاء، لأن البلطجية لا يعملون دون مقابل


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اهالى بورسعيد يعلنون الحرب على الشرطة


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

أنباء عن نزول الجيش الثاني المدياني محافظة بور سعيد لتأمين المنشأت بها


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

الجرين إيجلز فى بيان رسمي موجهاً حديثه لأولتراس أهلاوى : افرحوا قوى بالقصاص ... لبسوها لمظلومين وخرجوا منها الداخلية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اقتحام قسم شرطة الشرق بعد انسحاب قوات الأمن منه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> أنباء عن نزول الجيش الثاني المدياني محافظة بور سعيد لتأمين المنشأت بها



*الجيش الثانى يدفع بتشكيلات لبورسعيد لاستعادة الهدوء وتأمين المنشآت

قال اللواء أركان حرب أحمد وصفى قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، إن عددا من الوحدات سوف تتحرك لمدينة بورسعيد لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية الهامة بها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

الجيش الثانى الميدانى يبدأ الانتشار الان فى شوارع بورسعيد


----------



## thebreak-up (26 يناير 2013)

*الحكم بإعدام 21 من المدانين في مذبحة بورسعيد. 

بي بي سي العربية. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

عاجل أنسحاب كامل لقوات الشرطة من قسم باب الشرق بالسويس والمواطنين يستولون على كل الاسلحة واجهزة اللاسلكى


----------



## thebreak-up (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> عاجل أنسحاب كامل لقوات الشرطة من قسم باب الشرق بالسويس والمواطنين يستولون على كل الاسلحة واجهزة اللاسلكى



*رايحة فين يا مصر!؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nbNgm86O5oY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة إلي 6 أشخاص، آثر محاولاتهم اقتحام سجن ورسعيد العمومي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قرار بمنع وصول اى قطارات لبورسعيد لدواعى أمنيه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2013)

*غير واضح بالمرة*
*هل رفع الجلسة علشان مش عارف ينطق بباقى الأحكام ؟*
*ولا أحكام الأعدام بناءاً على أية بالظبط ؟*
*ماهو مصير باقى المتهمين ؟ ولماذا نطق بأستمرار حبسهم ؟؟؟*
*وعلى أى أساس ؟*
*كيف تتجزأ أحكام متهمين فى قضية واحدة ؟؟*
*هل سيُعلن عنها فيما بعد نظراً لتعذر أستكمال الجلسة ؟؟*
*وطبقاً لقانون الأجراءات الجنائية*
*لا يجوز النطق بالحكم على متهم إلا بحضوره *
*( فما بالنا فى قضايا الأعدام ) ؟؟؟*
*- ولم يستثن القانون واقعة *
*حكمت المحكمة ( حضورى ؟ - حضورى أعتبارى ؟- غيابى ؟ ) ؟؟؟*
*أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*القضاء بدأ يرتعش ؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2013)

*اعتقد ان النقض هيقبل فى القضية ولا ايه يا عبود؟ 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعتقد ان النقض هيقبل فى القضية ولا ايه يا عبود؟ *


*الحكم معيييووووب*
*من اول ما قال بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وعلى فكرة *
*ممكن المفتى يرجع له أحكام - حصلت قبل كدة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة إلي 6 أشخاص، آثر محاولاتهم اقتحام سجن ورسعيد العمومي*



ارتفاع قتلى بورسعيد إلى 7 و100 مصاب


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى بالمنوفية: سعداء بالقصاص لشهداء مذبحة بورسعيد

حاله من الفرح والسعادة تعم جميع أفراد ألتراس أهلاوى بمحافظة المنوفية، عقب إعلان الحكم على المتهمين بقتل مشجعى ألتراس أهلاوى فى مباراة النادى والأهلى والمصرى التى راح ضحيتها 74 شهيداً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

متهمى الداخلية الذين لم يحكم عليهم بعد:

1- اللواء عصام الدين محمد سمك: مدير أمن بورسعيد السابق
متهم بالاتفاق مع المتهمين وإعطاء أوامر للقوات بعدم التعامل مع الأحداث.

2- اللواء عبد العزيز فهمي حسن: مدير الأمن المركزي ببورسعيد السابق
متهم بتسهيل الاعتداء وعدم تفتيش المتهمين عند دخولهم الإستاد.

3- اللواء محمود فتحي عز الدين: نائب مدير أمن بورسعيد السابق
اعترف بأنه شاهد تدافع جمهور النادي الأهلي علي البوابة المغلقة.

4- اللواء جمال علي رب السيد: مساعد مدير أمن بورسعيد للأمن العام
شارك فى الاتفاق علي ان يكون تفتيش جمهور المصري ظاهري غير دقيق.

5- اللواء أبو بكر مختار هاشم: مساعد مدير أمن بورسعيد للوحدات
المسئول عن تأمين مدرج الأهلي في إستاد بورسعيد وقت المباراة.

6- العميد مصطفى صالح الرزاز: مدير مباحث بورسعيد سابقا 
مسئول عن التفتيش والسماح بدخول الأسلحة في مدرجات جمهور المصري.

7- اللواء هشام أحمد سليم: عقيد ومفتش الأمن العام ببورسعيد
متهم بتسهيل اقتحام جماهير المصري لمدرج الأهلي.

8- اللواء بهي الدين نصر زغلول: مدير الأمن الوطني ببورسعيد
أثبتت الكاميرات وجوده وقت الواقعة واكتفائه بمشاهدة القتل ولم يتدخل.

9- العقيد محمد محمد سعد: 
كان بحوزته مفتاح البوابة المغلقة وكان مختفيا وقت حدوث الواقعة...


----------



## V mary (26 يناير 2013)

*نفسي يشوفوا شغلهم ويجيبوا راس التعبان نفسة 
كل دول ديول​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> متهمى الداخلية الذين لم يحكم عليهم بعد:
> 
> 1- *متهم بالاتفاق مع المتهمين* وإعطاء أوامر للقوات بعدم التعامل مع الأحداث.
> * أتفاق بالتحريض - نفس العقوبة* *للفاعل الأصلى *
> ...


*لو الأتهامات مثل ما ذُكر عاليه لوجب الحكم فى ذات الجلسة*
*لايزال هناك شيئاً غامضاً فى الجلسة لم يتضح بعد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

* شلل فى بورسعيد.. المتظاهرون يغلقون المدينة ويحاصرون السجن*


----------



## V mary (26 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو الأتهامات مثل ما ذُكر عاليه لوجب الحكم فى ذات الجلسة*
> *لايزال هناك شيئاً غامضاً فى الجلسة لم يتضح بعد *​



*الناس دي عارفين مين اللورا ومين اللي دافع 
لو أتحكم عليهم هيقروا ويعترفو علي.  أصحابنا 
هنديهم فرصة شهر و نص يهربوا وبعدين نحكم عليهم انشاء الله بالحرق​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تأمين كثيف لبنوك بورسعيد بالتعاون مع الجيش.. وبحث إغلاقها غدًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام قسم العرب ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*توافد المئات من ألتراس أهلاوى على التحرير استعداداً لتنظيم احتفالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: نتصدى لمحاولات اقتحام سجن ومحكمة بورسعيد وقسم شرق*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وبكدا اثبتت الحكومة رعبها من الالتراس وان اى حاجة عايزين يعملوها هيعملوها
> 
> والله انا لو شايف ان لو هم القتلة فعلا فيستاهلوا الحكم
> ولو الحكم مسيس علشان يهدوا الدنيا فبرضة كويس لان معناه ان صوت الالتراس بقة بيرعب الحكومة
> *



لا حاسب القضاء بيتعامل مع الادالة ولا يتعامل مع الجو الخارجى فى الشارع الامر هنا يتوقف على العدالة 
الا ترى ثقة القاضى فى الحكم فى النطق .؟


----------



## thebreak-up (26 يناير 2013)

*اين مصداقية القضاء المصري؟ القاضي لابد ان يكون عادلا وحكمه منزه عن المشاعر والمصالح الشخصية وحتى احوال البلد والشعب. للاسف الباين انه القضاء المصري اصبح يفتقد لعدالته ومسير من قبل البعض. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يدعو للالتزام بحظر النشر فى قضية بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"الأناضول": أهالى بورسعيد اقتحموا قسم شرطة شرق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكدت وكالة "رويترز" الإخبارية أن الأحكام التى صدرت بحق متهمى مذبحة بورسعيد، اليوم السبت، قد تساعد على تهدئة الأوضاع فى البلاد وتجنب اندلاع اشتباكات جديدة فى الشوارع بعد أن هدد ألتراس الأهلى وأسر شهداء بورسعيد بإثارة أعمال عنف جديدة إذا لم يتم القصاص للشهداء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أبو عيطة يطالب القوى الوطنية بتشكيل وفد لزيارة بورسعيد وتهدئة الأهالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*8 وفيات مؤكده و110 اصابات الى الان ..نقلا عن الاون تى فى *


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2013)

*الحكم فيه حاجة مش صح
ازاى واحد تهمته تحديف طوب ياخد اعدام
ازاى واحد تهمته لم تحدد بعد ياخد اعدام 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*  16 حالة وفاه و 200 مصاب الى الان فى بورسعيد 
ارحمنا يا رب ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: سجن بورسعيد يتعرض لإطلاق نار من أسلحة ثقيلة*


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2013)

*بيان مجلس ادارة النادى الاهلى 
[YOUTUBE]82L4hIoBnec[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*حاله من العنف الشديد تجتاح بورسعيد مع غلق جميع منافذها لمنع دخول او خروج اى شخص منها 
ووصلت حالات الوفاه ل 18 و200 مُصاب والاعداد تزيد كل دقيقه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قيادات الإخوان والحرية والعدالة ببورسعيد يرفضون التعليق على الأحداث*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2013)

*18 واحد ماتوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واحنا اللى كنا خايفين من التراس اهلاوى 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*كهرباء "القناة" ببورسعيد تخلى المبنى بعد رشقه بالحجارة من قبل الأهالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*عدد المصابين وصل ل 250 مُصاب ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*اتحاد أفراد الشرطة يطالب الرئيس والداخلية بإرسال وفد إلى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يؤمن مبنى محافظة بورسعيد والأقسام والسجن العمومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تتجه مسيرات غاضبة من أهالى متهمى مجزرة بورسعيد لاقتحام جراج الإنقاذ والطوارئ الخاص بالمحافظة فى محاولة للحصول على اللودرات والجرارات لاستخدامها فى اقتحام سجن بورسعيد العمومى وتهريب المتهمين. فيما بدأت العناصر الأمنية وقوات الشرطة بالتوجه إلى الجراج للسيطرة على الموقف.

 وأضرمت مجموعة أخرى النيران فى سكن جنود الأمن المركزى أمام مستشفى بورسعيد العام.

 وينتظر أهالى بورسعيد وصول قوات الجيش لفرض السيطرة الأمنية على العناصر الخارجة عن القانون وإعادة الاستقرار للمحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*النيابة: حكم بورسعيد يمنحنا فرصة ثانية لاستكمال التحقيق!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*رئيس تشريعية "الشورى":استخدام الشرطة للسلاح ضد مقتحمي سجن بورسعيد "قانونى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يؤمن المنشآت الحيوية وقناة السويس ببورسعيد 

وصلت قوات من الجيش الثانى الميدانى إلى مدينة بورسعيد بحسب المصادر فإن قوات الجيش انتشرت قرب المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس لتأمينه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"العدل": للمحكمة حرية الأخذ بأدلة النيابة فى مذبحة بورسعيد أو تجاهلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طائره هليوكوبتر تابعه للقوات المسلحه تقوم الان بمسح شامل لبورسعيد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أعلن ألتراس أهلاوى بالشرقية عن تنظيم مظاهرة حاشدة، مساء اليوم، بميدان القومية، حيث منزل الشهيد محمود سليمان، أحد ضحايا مجزرة بورسعيد، للاحتفال بحكم المحكمة، معربين عن فرحتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*علقت حكومة ظل الثورة على الحكم الصادر فى قضية مجزرة بورسعيد، قائلة إن الحكم سياسى بامتياز لامتصاص الغضب الشعبى فقط، موضحة أن هذا الحكم مؤقت وليس حكما نهائيا لأنه سيتم الطعن عليه بالنقض من قبل المتهمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وزير الكهرباء: محاولة أهالى بورسعيد اقتحام الشركة يؤدى لإظلام المحافظة*


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2013)

*التهم التي وجهت للمحكوم عليهم بالاعدام 

 1- محمد رفعت الدنف – 44 عاما – تفتيت رأس أحد المجني عليهم. 

 2- محمد رشاد قوطة (الشيطان) – 21 عاما – سرقة بالإكراه وترويع الجماهير. 

 3- محمد السيد مصطفى (منادبلو) – 21 عاما – قتل بالسكين. 

 4- السيد محمد خلف (حسيبة) – الاعتداء بالسلاح الأبيض على جمهور الأهلي. 

 5-محمد عادل شحاتة (حمص) – 21 عاما – صاحب إشارة الهجوم على أولتراس أهلاوي ومنسقه مع قيادات أمن بورسعيد. 

 6- أحمد فتحي مزروع (المؤه) – 33 عاما – قتل بسلاح أبيض. 

 7- هشام البدري محي الدين (الفلسطيني) – 26 عاما – قتل الشومة. 

 8- محمد محمود البغدادي (الماندو) – 25 عاما - و جد بحوزته وبشهاده  الشهود لافته مكتوب عليها ( بلد الباله مجبتش رجاله ) و كان معه مطواه و  تيشرت احمر للنادي الاهلي و قام بالتعدي علي الجمهور بسلاح ابيض و هو سنجه و  شومه و مطواه و كان يقوم بتغيير ملابسه و استخدام سلاح من الاسلحه التي  ذكرت مع كل تغيير لملابسه حتي يخفي معالم جريمته . 

 9-فؤاد احمد التابعي (فوكس) – 21 عاما – سرقة بالإكراه والتعدي على  الجمهور بالسلاح الأبيض، في مداخلة مع مدحت شلبي قبل المباراة بيوم قال "مش  هيخرجوا من بورسعيد". 

 10- محمد شعبان حسنين – 30 عاما – قتل بالسلاح الأبيض. 

 11- ناصر سمير عبد الموجود – 18 عاما – ضرب بالشوم. 

 12- حسن محمد المجدي – 18 عاما – ضرب بالشوم. 

 13- محمد حسين عطية – 18 عاما – رشق بالطوب والحجارة. 

 14- أحمد رضا محمد – 28 عاما – ضرب بالشوم. 

 15- احمد عبد الرحمن النجدي – 28 عاما – ضرب بالشوم. 

 16 - طارق عبد اللاه علي "هارب" – ضرب بالطوب والاعتداء على أحمد فتحي. 

 17 - عبد العظيم غريب عبده (عظيمة) "هارب" – المسؤول عن توفير الأسلحة  المستخدمة في الاعتداء وشراء الشماريخ، وقتل أحمد وجيه بشهادة 5 شهود. 

 18 - محسن محمد الشريف (القص) "هارب" – رشق بالحجارة. 

 19- وائل يوسف عبد القادر (سيكا) "هارب" – ضرب بالشوم. 

 20 - محمد دسوقي محمد (الدسة) "هارب" – لم تحدد له جريمة. 

 21 - محمد علي صالح "هارب" – خنق المجني عليهم حتى لفظوا انفاسهم وسرقة متعلقاتهم.

رشق بالطوب والحجارة وواحد لم تحدد له تهمه واخد اعدام ومن جهه اخرى 


(16)  : علي حسن علي محمود الطحان و شهرته ( علي الطحان ) السن 21 العنوان  بورسعيد شارع اسيوط و البوصيلي العمل الاجرامي قام بقتل احد جمهور النادي  الاهلي ضربا ب الكرسي الحديد و كان من احد اللجان الشعبيه اللتي نظمها  اللواء محسن شتا المدير التنفيذي للنادي المصري .. 

المتهم (18) : محمود عبده احمد عبد اللطيف وشهرته ( حتاته )السن27  العنوان بورسعيد الزهور عمر بن عبد العزيز عماره 101 شقه (12 ) العمل  الاجرامي قتل بــ الاسلحه البيضاء . 


 المتهم (19) : احمد سعيد عبد الحي منسي ( منسي ) السن 18 العنوان  بورسعيد حي الزهور الـ (5000)وحده عماره (122) شقه(24) العمل الاجرامي .قام  بـ الاستيلاء علي الطبله ( الترومبيطه ) من جمهور النادي الاهلي و حطم بها  رؤوس بعض الاشخاص من جمهور النادي الاهلي .. 

المتهم (23) : رامي مصطفي علي حسن المالكي .و شهرته ( رامي المالكي )  السن 20 العنوان بورسعيد السلام الجديد عماره (122) شقه (2) العمل الاجرامي  قتل ب السكين , هو الذى قال للاستاذ خالد ابو الشهيد محمد انا اللى قتلت  ابنك ولما هخرج هقتلك 
*
*كلهم قتل عمد وماخدوش اعدام !!!!
الحكاية فيها انة *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الصحة:ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات بورسعيد الى 22 قتيلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*اضطرام النار فى شركة الكهرباء ومحاولات من الاهالى للسيطره على النار بخراطيم مياه ضعيفه جدااا وغلق الشارع تماماااا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*دبابات الجيش تدخل لشوارع بورسعيد الان ويتم انتشارها سريعااا ومنها من يتوجه للشارع الموجود فيه السجن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*يتم الان تحطيم محتويات شركة الكهرباء وتكسير نوافذها والاحتمال لفرض حظر التجول يزيد مع اشتعال الاحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"الإفتاء": سندرس الأوراق الخاصة بقضية مذبحة بورسعيد بصورة وافية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*20 أسرة لشهداء "بورسعيد" يحركون دعاوى ضد الداخلية واتحاد الكرة

قال والد الشهيد عمر عمرو آدم همام، أحد شهداء أحداث إستاد بورسعيد، إنه من المقرر أن تتقدم حوالى 20 أسرة شهيد بالأوراق اللازمة للمجلس القومى لرعاية أسر الشهداء والمصابين الأسبوع المقبل عملا بالقرار الذى صدر من رئاسة الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*انقطعت مياه الشرب عن مناطق واسعة فى محافظة بورسعيد وفى مدينة بور فؤاد، مما أثار قلق الأهالى فى البيوت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لا حاسب القضاء بيتعامل مع الادالة ولا يتعامل مع الجو الخارجى فى الشارع الامر هنا يتوقف على العدالة
> الا ترى ثقة القاضى فى الحكم فى النطق .؟



*القضاء المصرى مسيس ولا استقلالية له ..... والمنظومة القضائية فاسدة ..... فهى تتبع الحكومة ممثلة فى وزارة العدل, وتعتمد فى احكامها على الأدلة التى تأتى بها جهة الأدارة, ممثلة فى وزارة الداخلية, والجهات المعاونة للمنظومة القضائية, كالطب الشرعى وادارة الخبراء, فاسدة حتى النخاع, ومعظم الأحكام تأتى نتيجة ما ترسلة جهة الأدارة والجهات المعاونة من تقارير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مدير مستشفيات بورسعيد: الإصابات تتخطى الـ200 بينهم حالات خطيرة*


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2013)

حالات الوفاة 22 لحد دلوقت فى بورسعيد
اية دة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور عبد الله الكريونى، أمين عام مساعد نقابة الأطباء، إن النقابة العامة كلفت لجان الإغاثة الإنسانية بنقابتى الأطباء بمحافظتى بورسعيد والسويس لحصر احتياجاتها من المستلزمات الطبية والأدوية، تمهيداً للدفع بها إلى المستشفيات، مشيراً إلى أن لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية مستعدة لتقديم الدعم اللازم للمصابين والجرحى بمدينة بورسعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصادر أمنية تنفى احتراق قسم شرق بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصل عدد القتلى ل 26 و277 مُصاب وهناك حالات خطيره بين المصابين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وزير النقل يناشد المتظاهرين الابتعاد عن ميناء بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصلت القوات المسلحة إلى منفذ (الرسوة) مع انتشار مظاهر العنف، ومحاولات الهجوم على العديد من المنشآت الحيوية، عقب صدور قرار محكمة جنايات بورسعيد فى قضية مذبحة استاد بورسعيد صباح اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أكثم أبو العلا، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن العاملين بشركة القناة لتوزيع الكهرباء نجحوا فى إقناع المحتجين ممن حاولوا اقتحام لوحة الكهرباء الخاصة بالشركة والمغذية للمحافظة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اون تى فى: ارتفاع ضحايا احداث العنف إلى *25 *شخص


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اليوم السابع: ارتفاع عدد ضحايا اشتباكات بور سعيد إلى *26 *قتيلا و277مصابا


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2013)

*وفاة احد المحكوم عليهم بالاعدام  اثر أزمة قلبية حادة 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

البحرية" تدفع بلنشات صواريخ وكاسحات ألغام لتكثيف تأمين قناة السويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

احمد سامى, اقل من 18 سنة, مات انهارده فى احداث بورسعيد




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*حاله من الحزن والآسى خيمت على قرية شما التابعة لمركز أشمون بمحافظة المنوفية، واتشحت بالسواد عقب علم الأهالى بوفاة أيمن عبد العظيم العفيفى أمين الشرطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*رئيس ميناء بورسعيد: لو استمرت الاشتباكات أمام الميناء سنغلقه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mTitjjZQCFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2013)

يعني الدنيا خربانه والناس بتموت

والرئيس ورئيس الوزراء خارج البلاد
ونعمه الرئيس المنتخب بصراحه


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

اشتبك المحتجون مع قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين مبنى كهرباء القناة، وميناء بورسعيد، ورشقوهم بالحجارة، وقنابل «المولتوف»، وردت القوات بإطلاق أعيرة نارية في الهواء لتفريقهم.
المصري اليوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من شباب ألتراس الأهلى بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، منذ قليل احتفالية بمناسبة الحكم الصادر اليوم السبت، بإحالة 21 متهما فى حادث مجزرة إستاد بورسعيد، إلى فضيلة المفتى، حيث انطلق العشرات بمسيرة فى مدينة بلبيس، واستقروا بميدان باتا، ومارسوا الطقوس المتبعة والخاصة بالألتراس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*شهدت محافظة سوهاج تجمع عدد كبير من شباب الألتراس بميدان الثقافة، عقب النطق بالحكم فى أحداث مجزرة إستاد بورسعيد، وإحالة أوراق 21 من المتهمين لمفتى الجمهورية، حيث ندد أعضاء رابطة الألتراس بتأجيل هيئة محكمة مجزرة بورسعيد الحكم على قيادات الشرطة المتهمين لجلسة 9 مارس المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"القابضة": هيئة قناة السويس هى المسئولة عن انقطاع المياه ببورسعيد 

كشف العميد محى الصيرفى المتحدث باسم الشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى، عن أن هيئة قناة السويس هى المسئولة عن ضخ المياه فى المحافظات التابعة لها، ولا يوجد شركة مياه تابعة للشركة القابضة فى المحافظات الثلاثة الإسماعيلية والسويس وبورسعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قالت عبير سعدى، وكيل نقابة الصحفيين، إن 5 مصورين صحفيين تم تحطيم كاميراتهم أثناء تغطية الأحداث بمحافظة بورسعيد والاشتباكات، بعد قرار محكمة الجنايات بإحالة أوراق 20 متهماً بقضية مذبحة بورسعيد لفضيلة المفتى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*6 إبريل "الجبهة " تعلن وفاة أحد أعضائها بطلق نارى فى بورسعيد*


----------



## چاكس (26 يناير 2013)

خسارة كبيرة عليك يا شعب مصر .. بورسعيد بتروح منك 
بالرغم من انها هى و مدن القناة اهم مصدر لزيادة دخل البلد .. يااه على الحكومة


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2013)

*مدير  المستشفيات ببورسعيد : 36 وفاة حتى الآن، ١١ بالمستشفي الاميري، و ١٣  بمستشفي السليمان ،و ٨ بمستشفي الحميات ،و ٤ في مستشفي ناصر بالزهور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

سفينة يونانية تغادر ميناء بورسعيد بعد تعرضها لطلقات عشوائية دون إصابات


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

رأي المستشار ياسر الانصاري في الحكم بقضية بورسعيد:

*الحكم سياسى، حالة القتل المشاع لا يمكن الحكم بالإعدام فيها، الإعدام يلزمه دليل قاطع .. هذا الحكم بناء على توجيهات مرسى ومكى .. مكى جعل القضاء ملاكى .. هذا الحكم هدفه نقل الاحداث من القاهرة إلى بور سعيد مؤقتاً .. لكن فى النقض لن يتم الحكم بالإعدام ابدا .. هذا الحكم معيب .. أولاً﻿ سيتم تهدئة الالتراس لإخراجهم من اللعبة مؤقتاً .. ثم يتم تفريقهم والانتقام منهم بهدوء وعلى رواقة .. وفى النقض سيخرج المتهمين من بور سعيد ..يعنى يتقى شر الالتراس ويفككهم على رواقة ، وبعدين يهدى بور سعيد فى النقض
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XNOj23k3bGA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طائرات الإسعاف تنقل 8 مصابين من بورسعيد إلى المعادى العسكرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طوارئ فى مستشفيات دمياط لإسعاف مصابى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة تقرر تأجيل امتحانات التعليم المفتوح لطلاب بورسعيد بـ"عذر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الإسعاف: 32 قتيلا و312 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات "بورسعيد"*


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2013)

بورسعيد الأن قطعه من الجحيم في مناطق 
وفي مناطق اخرى تبدو كأنها مدينه اشباح يغلب عليها السواد 
المعتقلين او المتهمين منهم البلطجيه وهذا صحيح 
لكن الكثير بيتفق على ان فيه منهم مظلومين ولادخل لهم بالحادث لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 
المشكله ان ميعاد الجلسه مُدبر لامتصاص جزء من الثوره و نقلها الى بورسعيد 
ثم ان فيه عناصر غريبه في بورسعيد وعلى حد علمي ان الجيش قبض على بعض منهم و نقلوهم لمناطق ما لأستجوابهم 
ده غير ان فيه عربيات نقل عليها جرينوف او مترليوس او مدافع تقيله بتضرب في الجيش وده اعتقد انه في وسط الزحمه بعض من اهالي مجرمين اخرين بعيدين عن الموضوع يحاولون اخراجهم في وسط الاحداث 
المشكله كبيره جدا 
والواقع الحالي بيقول انها مش هتتحل 
الاستثمار مقفول و مفيش عربيات بتخش بورسعيد من بره و العاملين في الاستثمار من خارج بورسعيد لم يقدروا ان يدخلوا الاستثمار 
فيه شلل تام و قتل و حرب شوارع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *التهم التي وجهت للمحكوم عليهم بالاعدام
> 
> 1- محمد رفعت الدنف – 44 عاما – تفتيت رأس أحد المجني عليهم.
> 
> ...



*الدنف

قوطه الشيطان

الماندو

مناديلو

حتاته

حمص

القص 

الدسة
 
اساميهم بتتوضح فعلا قد ايه هما ابرياء فعلا و ما عملوش حاجه يا عيني...عقبال الكبار الي وزوهم معاهم في مشنقه واحده قيادات داخليه بورسعيد زي اللواء سمك و غيره

قطع تيار كهربا و قفل بيبان و سلاح ابيض و تقليع هدوم امام كاميرا قناه مودرن و زعلانين اوي و التهديد قبلها بيوم علي الهواء ان التراس الاهلي لن يخرج من بورسعيد و زعلانين اوي

تكسير و حرق بورسعيد كلها و كل القتلي دول قبل الحكم النهائي و زعلانين اوي يا عيني

محاوله اقتحام سجن و دا عمل اجرامي لو حصل في اوروبا لقتلوا كل من حاول الاقتراب من السجن عشان ايه عشان يهربوا ناس مدانين في قضيه جنائيه مش جنحه و زعلانين اوي يا عيني

لما كل الناس بريئه اوي كدا مين عمل المجزره دي؟؟؟الهوا؟



و بس الواحد مش هيتكلم اكتر من كدا لانه واضح انه يوجد ارهاب لكل من يريد التعبير عن رأيه و انا ماليش مزاج اخانق حد و هبقي وحشه ساعتها

بس
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصل فريق الطب الشرعى إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العام لتشريح جثث ضحايا الاشتباكات التى وقعت السبت أمام سجن بورسعيد العمومى بين مسلحين وقوات تأمين السجن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااجل : من قناة الحياة :
 ألقت القوات المسلحة المصرية القبض علي اكثر من ٢٠٠ فلسطيني مرتدين الزي العسكرى المصري في بورسعيد وتم ترحيل المتهمين لمقر المخابرات العسكرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

*اعلان حالة الطوارئ فى بور سعيد والاسماعيلية والسويس لمدة ثلاثون يوما مع حظر للتجوال خلال تلك الفترة من الساعة التاسعة مساءا وحتى السادسة صباحا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا أحداث بورسعيد إلى 40 قتيلا وألف مصاب 
استقبلت محافظة بورسعيد اليوم 3 جثامين من الإسماعيلية، كان أصحابها يتلقون العلاج بمستشفياتها، ولقوا حتفهم متأثرين بجراحهم التى أصيبوا بها خلال الأحداث الأخيرة الدامية التى شهدتها مدينة بورسعيد.
*


----------

